# IL Braggin' Rights



## Woodman1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry, Illinois seems to be kinda isolated on these boards. Wisconsin, Iowa, Minnesota too! What's up with that?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 25, 2005)

The heard you were here. :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 25, 2005)

I'll take a Chicago pizza any day of the week.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Screw the pizza, give me a Chicago Dog!!!


----------



## zilla (Sep 25, 2005)

Screw Chicago altogether and give me New York Pizza and a New York Hotdog.  :!: and then then some Texas BBQ baby!!!


----------



## zilla (Sep 25, 2005)

Actually, I love it all. I am not a food snob. I am a food lover.  :!: 

ZILLA


----------

